# Buying used Gaggia



## James87 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi,

After much deliberation I think I've settled on the Gaggia as my first espresso machine. Due to budget and also reviews saying the newer model doesn't match up to the older version I'm looking at getting a used one.

Just wondering if people have any tips on what to look for when buying a used machine? Any common problems I should be on the lookout for? When buying second hand is it advisable to give the whole thing a thorough clean/descale etc, and if so would people recommend replacing gaskets etc (depending on age of course).

Thanks,

James


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I take it your talking about a gaggia classic? If so maybe have a read below. They are pretty solid machines and easy to fix up/maintain and parts readily available. Steam wand dripping can just be a gasket replacement but sometimes (one I just bought) needs a new steam valve, but they can be quite easily sourced too though maybe cost about 30-40 pounds. If you can open it up when looking try and see if there is scale built up anywhere and ask about maintenance. They get sold regularly on here and are well maintained or refurbished. gaggiamanualservice (I think) sells them regularly.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3858-So-you've-just-bought-your-Gaggia-Classic


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I bought mine S/h from a (very) soft water area. I descaled, scrubbed, and replaced the gasket (two minute job, you'll be removing the dispersion plate to clean it anyway!)

Buy a big tub of pulycaff or similar and soak all the bits (portafilter, baskets, shower screen, dispersion plate) I do that big strip and soak monthly.

The solenoid often gets jammed with scale. Often after you've descaled so be prepared for that. It's a quick job to open up.


----------



## James87 (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. Yes it's the Gaggia Classic I was referring to. I guess the drawback of buying second hand is not knowing how well it's been looked after. But if I have to open it all up and give it a thorough clean etc. then I guess it will just be a good learning curve to know the machine and know what I need to do in future months when cleaning it.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a refurb if interested.


----------



## ERBeadle (May 2, 2010)

We at Caffe Shop Ltd are the official distributor for Gaggia in the UK. We can help you to choose a new or refurbished machine. Classics are great machines and we offer the old models from time to time as re-furbished machines with a 1 year warranty. check http://www.gaggiadirect.com. If you buy a second hand machine and need parts, we can offer parts and advice.



James87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> After much deliberation I think I've settled on the Gaggia as my first espresso machine. Due to budget and also reviews saying the newer model doesn't match up to the older version I'm looking at getting a used one.
> 
> ...


----------



## James87 (Sep 8, 2016)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> I have a refurb if interested.


Picked up my refurbished Classic from Mark yesterday. Got a lot of practicing to do, mostly with the steam wand it seems.

Great machine, thanks for all the advice Mark, up and running in no time.


----------

